# STOP MOTOR! OIL PRESSURE! Been plauging me for month.



## Buddha6482 (Feb 24, 2009)

*STOP MOTOR! OIL PRESSURE! Been plauging me for months*

Last year I replaced the 2.8 V6 in my 2000 Passat(engine code ATQ) with a 2003 ATQ motor, I had to do this because of a broken timing belt. The '03 motor did not have the oil level sensor in the oil pan like the '00 motor did. I didn't have a new pan to put on when I replaced the motor so I figured I would just save the sensor from the old motor and install a new oil pan and the old sensor at my first oil change. Understandably, after the motor was installed with no oil level sensor the "STOP MOTOR, OIL PRESS" dialogue would come up on the display screen in the instrument panel. I checked the oil pressure to make sure everything was fine, which it was, and planned to fix the incredibly annoying beeping sound and flashing warning lights at the first oil change. I installed a new pan and the oil level sensor at the first oil change and the problem was not resolved. I have since replaced the oil pressure switch and replaced the oil level sensor again with no imrovement. Everytime I accelerate from a slow speed(under 15 or 10mph) the warning lights flash and it beeps three times. I know I have oil pressure and have driven the car for over 10,000 miles with zero problems. I have also checked to make sure the screen covering the oil pickup is not clogged. My mechanic says the OBD has no codes stored pertaining to this problem. I am at a total loss and about to go crazy from the beeping! Anyone have any ideas for me. If you made it this far, thank you for your time








_Modified by Buddha6482 at 4:07 PM 2-24-2009_


_Modified by Buddha6482 at 4:12 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: STOP MOTOR! OIL PRESSURE! Been plauging me for months (Buddha6482)*

Hummm...is there a way to disable it using vagcom and the longcoding helper? I am betting it is an option in there somewhere? If you have acess to a real vagcom would be a good idea to go in and poke around for a bit and look for it. As to the root cause, you swapped back in the exact sensor that you were using before? 
Others will know more...I hope!


----------



## Buddha6482 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: STOP MOTOR! OIL PRESSURE! Been plauging me for months (chudzikb)*

Thanks for your help. Been thinking of getting a Ross-Tech, so maybe this will push me to spend the money. The first oil level sensor I installed was the one from my original motor. I replaced that oil level sensor with a new one a few days ago. I have also replaced the oil pressure switch.


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: STOP MOTOR! OIL PRESSURE! Been plauging me for months (Buddha6482)*

Clean out the electrical connections with contact cleaner? Maybe it is just something dumb? Hope springs eternal. That would make me crazy, as I am sure it is making you.


----------



## VeeReihenmotor6 (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: STOP MOTOR! OIL PRESSURE! Been plauging me for months (chudzikb)*

I have never heard of a 30V engine with an oil "level" sensor. I have owned three of them and I have a 2002 right now. Where is this sensor?
And is your ABS light on by any chance?


----------



## Buddha6482 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: STOP MOTOR! OIL PRESSURE! Been plauging me for months (VeeReihenmotor6)*

The oil level sensor bolts to the botom of the oil pan. Not all 30v have them. My original 2000 motor did, but the 2003 motor I replaced it with did not. The 2003 oil pan had the bolt holes but not the 1.5" hole for the sensor. It looks like this http://67.129.153.73/CGv2Produ...B.jpg


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: STOP MOTOR! OIL PRESSURE! Been plauging me for months (Buddha6482)*

Then that's the problem, it is looking for something that is not there. I suspect you could fix it if you found out what resistance it put out when it was at the correct level and then found a resistor with that value and wired it in place?


----------



## Buddha6482 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: STOP MOTOR! OIL PRESSURE! Been plauging me for months (chudzikb)*

I replaced the oil pan and added the oil level sensor months ago. Unfortunately it did not fix the problem.


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: STOP MOTOR! OIL PRESSURE! Been plauging me for months (Buddha6482)*

Ok...I'm thinking...


----------



## andrewmoore (Apr 18, 2010)

*oil STOP cluster issue*

did you end up figuring out what was the issue? having same thing on this 99 passat


----------

